# Pics of your four legged fishing partners



## Insanity (Feb 15, 2015)

My 100 pound fishing buddy.
What yours?


----------



## Y_J (Feb 15, 2015)

Over the past several yrs, every time I've gone fishing, Buddy has been with me.


----------



## Blake. (Feb 28, 2015)

My dog. 65 lb lab. Macy. She's 1 and a half. She's good, listens well,stays in the yard or with me if we're out, doesnt jump, excellent with our 2 yr old and all kids, never snappy. even if you take her food while shes eating or jump on her while shes sleeping. which of course is great when theres lots of kids around. Absolutely LOVES people. 







P.S. the sweet camo blob drip paint run job was not my doing.


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 1, 2015)

This is CJ. She is 14 years old. If there is water around, she is in it.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2015)

Chewy(cat), Zorba & Bella


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 4, 2015)

mine are here: 



Yeah, my wife took them too when she left.


----------



## Seon (Mar 5, 2015)

My Pom is now 16-1/2 yrs old and doesn't like to go anyway anymore so I just got Raider, a mini bull terrier to be my new fishing partner. He's only 12 weeks old but I'm confident he'll do nicely.


----------



## kofkorn (Mar 13, 2015)

Does this count??? Found him on one of my trips a couple of years ago. Survived the trailer ride out and I assume back too


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 13, 2015)

My Frenchie...Loretta Lynn


----------



## KMixson (Mar 13, 2015)

This is Bandit. I had him from 1996 to 2009. He was a mans cat. I picked him up at the SPCA when he was a kitten. He loved to chase dogs, cats, squirrels, snakes, birds and anything else that came into the yard. I would wrestle with him and that made him mean by other peoples standards. I would tell people to watch out for him when they came in to visit because he would bite them if they got too rough with him. I took him on the road with me in 1997 when I went back driving trucks over the road again. We did that almost four years before I left the trucking industry for good in 2001. So he had a little over 300,000 miles under his belt. I lost him in 2009 when he started having seizures and the vet could not figure out why. RIP, Bandit.


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

Eat, sleep,poop. The best life there is.


----------



## duckfish (Apr 4, 2015)

This is Toby. He's hunted/fished with me in somewhere around 15 states plus Canada. Retrieved everything from ducks & geese to swans, turkey & rabbits.

Sadly, I had to face the reality that this past season was his last for going on the big trips. His heart's still more than willing, but at 11 his body just can't keep up. So it's a life of semi-retirement for him, just fishing and the easy day hunts, from here on out. Currently looking for an apprentice for him.


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 30, 2015)

Here's my fishing partner. Mason is a 5yr old Black English Lab. He is the only one of my 3 dogs that dont try to jump out of the boat.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Sep 30, 2015)

Here is mine.
Named Oreo 2 years old


----------



## Kismet (Sep 30, 2015)

Mick, the new, used, dog. Field bred English Springer Spaniel

and


Tinker, this year's adoption, 18 month-old German Wirehaired Pointer


----------



## jethro (Oct 7, 2015)

This is Madaket pretending to be a hunting dog...


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2015)

Beautiful dogs! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Tim Kelly (Mar 30, 2018)

My spaniel. He loves to fish and watches the line as I bring it back in watching for followers. He's also not bad on the pheasants.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 3, 2018)

Pic sent to me by a friend. . . . .


----------



## Bateman (Apr 4, 2018)

They scare off every animal around so I wouldn't exactly call them a fishing partner haha. But they do keep me laughing.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 4, 2018)

Bateman said:


> They scare off every animal around so I wouldn't exactly call them a fishing partner haha. But they do keep me laughing.




Doberman's yes? Dobermans used to be a common sight around here 15 or 20 years ago. Now days it is kind of rare to see one. 

These are serious looking guard dogs when their ears are cropped and tails docked. Kind of funny that with their full floppy ears and long tail they have a completely different look -- like a big lovable goofy hound dog.


----------



## Bateman (Apr 5, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Bateman said:
> 
> 
> > They scare off every animal around so I wouldn't exactly call them a fishing partner haha. But they do keep me laughing.
> ...



Yes sir. They came cropped and docked. They get scared looks from most who don't know them, but they are both very obedient and have never shown aggression towards anyone. 

I have always joked that they are half Labrador. They were raised on the beach and river and I can't keep them out of water. When the water is a certain depth (2-3') they can't walk and it isn't deep enough to swim so they do this 4 legged jump over and over. I laugh until I cry :lol:


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 6, 2018)

Bateman said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Bateman said:
> ...



I can picture that. Haha. If you ever get a chance to capture a video, I hope you post it back here.


----------



## ppine (Jul 1, 2018)

I have a Border Collie named Ruby Begonia that is my main fishing partner. She went on her first week long canoe trip at 6 months. She also likes rafts, power boats, and sailboats. When do we leave?


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 4, 2018)

Oh, the humility of it all.. Haha.


----------



## BAY BEAGLE (Dec 14, 2021)

This time of the Year, we switch over to hunting - my Hunting Partner -


----------



## Jim (Dec 15, 2021)

Updated pics of Bear and Bella. Bella is getting old and it makes me sad.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAY BEAGLE (Dec 16, 2021)

Tried to take Him fishing ....... just didn't work out -


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2021)

:LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 11, 2022)

After a long time of living with it, Cookie (the one on the right) succumbed to heart issues. We knew it was coming, but still a bastard to deal with. So long my little loyal friend.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2022)

Sorry to hear it!


----------



## eeshaw (Feb 13, 2022)

BAY BEAGLE said:


> Tried to take Him fishing ....... just didn't work out -
> 
> mighty mic - Copy.jpg



Nice looking bull? I always check them out at the state fair.


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2022)

Bear just turned 2. He is a good dog, but will be a great dog by 3. On guard, aware, scary bark and not aggressive. German Shepherd skittish though until he assesses the situation.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Jim (May 13, 2022)

LOL!


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Tim Murphy (Oct 1, 2022)

Dear Board,

I love seeing pictures of people's four-leggers. Here is our little fartknocker, Boomer. We have only had him for 3 months, but he has worked his into the heart of both me and my wife.

Regards,

Tim Murphy

Harrisburg PA  



Boomer 7-21-22 -1 by Tim Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## Jim (Oct 6, 2022)

cute pup!


----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 6, 2022)

Tim Murphy said:


> Dear Board,
> 
> I love seeing pictures of people's four-leggers. Here is our little fartknocker, Boomer. We have only had him for 3 months, but he has worked his into the heart of both me and my wife.
> 
> ...



Fartknocker!! 




He is a cute little bugger!


----------

